# How to tell if a puppy will be blue?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For any dark patches on your pup's face you should already be seeing those being lighter when you clip the face close if he is going to be blue.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Heres a photo of my blue pup hugo at 6 weeks and 8 weeks and i think 10 or 11 weeks. I believe he will clear to a lighter blue/grey by the age of three. Definitely keep an eye on the face after the shave and look for any lighter patches























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dina, thanks for those pictures that show the blue clearing on the young face so well. A picture really is worth a thousand words, isn't it?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Dina, thanks for those pictures that show the blue clearing on the young face so well. A picture really is worth a thousand words, isn't it?


Lol definitely! 

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He is my blue boy. The shaved face is defiantly lighter than black. And you will see the prettiest brown cast to their coats out in the bright sun. You can almost see it in the second picture. They all clear differently and to a different shade of "blue". My boys father is a deep navy blue color with a lot of silver through his coat. I think my boy is going to end up like his dad. He has quite a bit of silver behind his ears and on his ear leathers right now and it starting to come in around his rear and on his legs a bit.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

I did notice that part of Rizal's coat looked brown in the sun today. I guess he's definitely a blue!


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh wow thank you guys so so much for the pictures! There isn't a groomer here that will take him until he is 6 months old so I'm not sure if I'll be able to have his face shaved, might do it myself if I can get the confidence. 
I haven't seen any brown tint to him but I haven't been looking for it ether so next time I take him out in the sun I'll keep a eye out. I'm just really trying to figure out what to check on his papers for color.

His muzzle has some grey on it that wasn't there when we got him so maybe he is a blue.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Look for a brown tint on the muzzle for a true blue.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

It is quite strange that none of your local groomers will take him until 6 months. If you want to maintain shaved fft in the future I would definitely attempt to do it yourself to give him some practice. I don't know if your breeder sent him home with a clean face, but either way while they are young is the best time to practice on them so they can tolerate it throughout their lives  

Do you have any pictures of his face? Is his head/muzzle black or white? I agree that the muzzle when freshly shaved is going to be your best indicator of whether he may be blue, though I have heard of some blues really taking their time in clearing and the owners didn't know they were blue for a year or two


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

So I just went and shaved his face myself. I've never done anything like this before. But he did AMAZING. I'm sure the treats helped the situation a lot though. He did struggle a tiny bit but for his first face cut I'd say he did amazing.
Here are some pictures
Looks pretty black so I guess he's not a blue?


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Jokerfest said:


> So I just went and shaved his face myself. I've never done anything like this before. But he did AMAZING. I'm sure the treats helped the situation a lot though. He did struggle a tiny bit but for his first face cut I'd say he did amazing.
> Here are some pictures
> Looks pretty black so I guess he's not a blue?


What a cute! Im glad he did good for you! Its hard to tell in the photo with the lighting... if you wouldn't mind taking a photo with natural daylight it is the easiest to tell  here is hugo right now 























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

I'll try and get some tomorrow sadly it was already dark after his face was done.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Jokerfest said:


> Here are some pictures
> Looks pretty black so I guess he's not a blue?


Here is my girl when she was a baby and now. When we got her, her face was black. She did have a white stripe, but that was a little narrow thing that extended up from her chest. (If her ear was a little further back in the second picture, you could see it.)


----------

